# Cycle timer for Aeroponic setup



## CatFishMinion (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys,
I had a question as to whether or not anyone knows of a place where I can get a cheap cycle timer? I just built a 6 plant aeroponic setup and I'm ready to go, but it is to my understanding that the roots of the plants, depending on their growth stage, need be sprayed with nutrient water something like 30-60 seconds on and 5-7 minutes off? I have searched for a cycle timer all over the internet, but I can't seem to find one for less than like $70... Is there a cheaper alternative?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2008)

You dont need a cycle timer . You run the pump 24-7 all day long no need to turn it off unless you bought 50 micron ultra atomize sprayers or finer.Just set it up turn it on and let it go. Wathc your ppm and keep the ph at 5.5-5.8 and res water temp around 65-70 max


----------



## weedismyantidrug (Feb 20, 2008)

If you run your pump 24/7 in a small system, it will generate lots of heat and cook your nutes and cause root rot. Unfortunately, I have not found an alternative to the overpriced aero timers. So unless your floor is ice cold, I'd suggest the rip-off timer.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 20, 2008)

im pretty sure fletch would know what he is talking about. him and earl are the aero kings around here


----------



## Earl (Feb 20, 2008)

You can buy a timer from walmart for $10.
They have regular timers, with 10 minute intervals.

Run 30 minutes on and 30 minutes off.
or 10 min on and 30 off.

You can run 24/7 also, 
but it is good to let the roots air out.

I start off running 24/7 for the first couple of weeks, 
and then start allowing more time off.

Near the end I run 10 on 60 off.

If your pump is adding heat to your rez, 
then you should consider mounting it externally.

.


----------



## weedismyantidrug (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd love to see a pic of a homemade 6-plant aero system with an external water pump. Anyone?


----------



## CatFishMinion (Feb 20, 2008)

Awsome.... thanks everyone


----------



## Earl (Feb 21, 2008)

weedismyantidrug said:


> I'd love to see a pic of a homemade 6-plant aero system with an external water pump. Anyone?


Mounting the pump exteranlly is not a problem.
You need some 1/2" bulkhead fittings, and a pvc union.


----------



## wachalookinat (May 27, 2010)

Hello, I am new to the forums and registered to respond to this question. I have noticed that people have been discrediting the the effectiveness of the aero timer. If you leave your pump on 24/7, in my opinion, you might as well be doing deep water culture or some other type of hydro. It is the 4 or 5 minutes being off and receiving abundant amount of oxygen that makes it aeroponics. During this time, the roots search for water and stretch out to do so. As we all know, what ever happens below the medium is mirrored above. In other words, if your roots are kicking but, so is your veg/flowering. I understand these timers can be expensive, but they're worth every penny, trust me. Also here is a link to best deal I could find. These come pre-programmed and very user friendly. http://www.growwurks.com/c-a-p-preset-cycle-timer-nft-1e-nft-2e.aspx 
Can you get away with not using the timer? Yes. But you can also not use nutrients, not use a fan, not use... You get my point. Good luck, I hope this helps some one. Justin


----------



## aero45 (Nov 18, 2010)

Found these, they seem to be the best deal around! Lots of people like them.

http://shop.ebay.com/chirocolt45/m.html


----------



## HeftyJo (Nov 21, 2010)

I just bought one of those chirocolt45 timers off ebay. He makes a 2-pronged and 3-pronged timer. I got the 3-prong timer. It works pretty good. I thought it was busted when I first got it because I put it in a outlet that had my light timer on the top socket. This timer is designed for the bottom socket. The switch that sits on the top of the timer was just ever so slightly touching the timer above it. This was enough to keep the timer from turning off. Once I moved it to a another outlet it worked fine. Basically he's taken a regular timer with 30 minute intervals and hacked it so that each pin you push or pull represents 50 seconds. But during the course of wondering my the timer wasn't working right I emailed him and asked about getting a replacement. He responded back in like 30 minutes and said he'd drop a new one in the mail at the end of the day with a return slip for the defective one. So, he's definitely a stand up seller.


----------



## dirk d (Nov 24, 2010)

as much as i tried to get a cheap timer for my aero system and as much time as i spent looking around for one i finally came to the conclusion that it wasnt smart to skimp on 1 of the main parts of aeroponics. dont try to be cheap on this just dish out the $70, i paid $68, and be done with it then move on to the next thing. i just ended up saying fuck it not worth the aggravation of finding a cheap timer. you'll thank me in about 9 weeks.


----------

